# tear offs



## drs (Nov 18, 2010)

if you have a 2 layer tearoff do you charge the same price for the second layer as you do the first. i look at it as twice the clean up so it should be twice the money as a 1 layer.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

It depends. Commone sense tells you it should cost the same. It takes up the same amount of room, takes same procedure to tear off as first....should be same. However, unless I confirm it is coming off in pieces (which I will charge more) it is uually about 75% of first layer cost insofar as unit price goes. Not much logic in that now that I read it back.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Just look at your Xactimate and see that your cut rate is pretty darn close to what they say.

There is a "Slight" benefit of peeling 2 roofs off at once, which does save some time usually, but I still see no reason for doing twice the work for the cheaper than twice the amount fee, but thats life and what most of the competition is charging too.

Ed


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

In my area X is at $50 a square for one layer and $35 a square for second layer.

One in five two layer tear offs come off fairly easy. The other four are a real pain. That being said on none insurance jobs I charge double to tear off two layer tear offs.

Condsider this, On a one layer tear off you have one layer fastened down. On a two layer tear off once you get the top layer torn off you now have double the fasteners in the first layer. That being said I feel it's over twice the work to tear off a double layer.

The only advantage to a two layer is the lack of ice and water in almost every case. No sticky shingle on the eaves makes tearing off down there a breeze. However same area there's a good chance for rot.


----------



## drs (Nov 18, 2010)

how about when the 1st layer is cedar and shingles on top? i know its 5x more space to takeup in a dumpster and a lot more clean up. do u guys mark up more for that? i havent been but i think i might start charging more per sq to tearoff when theres cedar involved


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Insurance is at something like $75 per square to tear off wood shingles up to and including a 6/12 pitch.

Unlike 95% of the line items in Xactimate that's just not enough. I like to get $100 to square to tear off cedar shingles.


----------

